# Unistrut-Where can I find it



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I looked in the yellow pages and found a local Unistrut supplier, even out here in the sticks. It's used for commercial track lighting applications.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

We get ours at an electrical supply house. I've only seen it sold in 10 foot sticks.


----------



## searlest (Oct 27, 2006)

*Electrical supply House*

Electrical supply House :wink:


----------



## kyost (Aug 16, 2004)

I've seen Super Strut at Lowe's


----------



## MO_southpaw (Nov 2, 2006)

like the others have said... Actual contractor supply stores, not the DIY stores. Look for a fastenal store, call a local electrician, call a contractor and ask.


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

*b-line*

I have found it at Lowes. The local electrical supply houses carry it too.

The manufacture is called B-Line if I remember right. You could probably find their website and a list of distributors.

dave


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

B line is one maker. Uni strut is a name brand also. How long of a peice do you need? We have a ton of scraps left over from a job that could disappear. Depending on the shipping (you pay) I might be able to hook you up with a pre cut section.


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

I would get the 10' piece. That way you can make your jig so it can be extended for longer strings.


----------



## way2mello (Oct 10, 2006)

They are all pretty much the same.

B-Line is strut with smaller holes on the back side. (Mostly used by electricians)

Unistrut have more eliptical holes on the back which gives more room for play.

Superstrut from what I remember is exactly the same as unistrut.

Like everyone said try a grainger or fastenal, type distribution center. These places usually have will call.

Don't know where you have been in the stores, but usually the electrical sections is where all the strut is kept.

Not a lot of help, but hopefully this keeps you in the right direction.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Home depot has it here, in the electrical section.


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

*Lowes*

LAst time I found it in lowes it was next to the steel studs

dave


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*unistrut*

it should be a stock item at home depot in the electrical dept, with all the fittings you need


----------



## AK-AZ (May 22, 2006)

If you go to an electrical supply house, you can find strut that isn't perforated as well. We use it exclusively in the oil patch, perforated strut is usually not allowed. You can get it in either 10 or 20 ft pieces.


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

menards electrical section 10ft 1 5/8"


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

The Home Depot has it in the electrical dept. next to the conduit. It comes two different heights you want the larger one. Some people call it Kendorf. Large electrical supply houses have it too.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

way2mello said:


> They are all pretty much the same.
> 
> B-Line is strut with smaller holes on the back side. (Mostly used by electricians) Not always, you can get it both ways and we use uni strut cause its cheaper
> 
> ...


 :cocktail:


----------

